

Show HN: Buckets for Mac - nrj
http://bucketsapp.net

======
joshstrange
I have no problem paying for quality software and I have paid for many apps
from the OS X App Store but I find it highly misleading when your launch page
uses the word "Download" when it really means "Buy". I've seen this tactic
used on quite a few OS X/iOS apps posted it HN. No mention of price anywhere
on the page and all wording is careful to say "download", "go get", "click
here for X app". I don't appreciate being, at the least, kept in the dark and,
at the worst, being subject to a dark pattern designed to hook me on the idea
of something before showing me the price. Before I look hard into any *aaS,
app, etc I look at the pricing so I don't fall in love with something that is
unreasonably priced, out of my price range, or just not in line with what my
needs are. I don't like having to click through to the iTunes page to see the
price because your page was specifically designed to hide it from me.

Does anyone else share this sentiment?

~~~
nrj
Developer here. I appreciate the feedback and I totally understand. The price
has now been added to the launch page.

~~~
joshstrange
Thank you very much for taking the time to respond and for updating your
launch page. Even though I normally use Transmit for connecting to S3 I just
bought your app. I will probably continue to use Transmit (I haven't fully
played with Buckets yet) but I am a strong believer in putting your money
where your mouth is and I want to show my support for your decision to update
your launch page.

~~~
nrj
Thanks! I really hope you enjoy it and if you have any feedback you can always
find me here.

------
sdfjkl
That icon reflects exactly what I think of every time someone talks about S3.

